# Do I need shade?



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

It is HOT here in Michigan. I have a new loft that I recently built. it is 16'x4' with two sections and an entrance area. Each section has an aviary on the front that is 2'x6'. The floor is expanded steel. It has been 90+ degrees here for today and a few days last week, and a thermometer in the loft (near the ceiling) says it is over 100*. I am concerned that this is too hot for the birds. What kind of signs do birds show if they are too hot? I am giving them a pan of water to bathe in every day. 
They seem fine. They are eating fine. 
I am going to try to attach a picture of the loft so you can see how it is designed. It faces south and we are in the north.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Loft looks Good--don't worry about the 100 Temp.. Move to Texas or Arizona I'm not sure it ever get under 100.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Call me a worry wart BUT I would keep a box fan on hand just in case the birds do start getting stressed by the heat.

I have two I use in each loft to help pull the hot air out when the inside temps. get above 90 degrees.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

what will the birds do if they are too hot? they seem to be doing some wing-flapping, but there is a lot of courting going on right now. I am just learning about these birds. Thanks.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Birds don't sweat, so they will pant just like a dog when they get hot...like someone else said move to the south and then you can worry about the heat, I wouldn't worry about it. One more thing...the birds have a body temp of 107, so they can deal with high temps its their norm.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks everybody. I appreciate the experienced opinions. I know that chickens pant when they are too hot, so I figured the pigeons would too, but was not sure. Now I know!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Be sure to have fans handy to cool them down...and baths too.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

when it has been so hot, I have given them a "bathtub" every day. I will be able to get a fan out there if need be. It will be a hassle, but it can be done. I will make sure I have a fan and extension cord handy if they get too hot. I appreciate the advice from everyone. 
Thanks.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

I know the floor is open, But what do you have for a roof vent? Are there gable vents on the side near the top peak?


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

not on the side. Where the front wall and the roof meet, it is open and covered with hardware wire. This is the highest point of the loft. 
So with the corrugation of the roofing material, there is a gap of about an inch every eight or ten inches all the way across the front. Underneath that soffit piece on the front is also open all the way across (about 4" wide) and covered with hardware wire. The soffit just keeps rain from coming in there. 
I sealed up the gaps in the roofing material on the back wall so that there would be airflow freely across the front of the loft, but not across the whole loft to make a draft.


----------



## Kalkbl (May 10, 2010)

Gotcha, I couldn't see the 4" soffit vent from that angle. It looked like trim.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

EgypSwiftLady said:


> Call me a worry wart BUT I would keep a box fan on hand just in case the birds do start getting stressed by the heat.
> 
> I have two I use in each loft to help pull the hot air out when the inside temps. get above 90 degrees.


I keep a fan in the loft for the same purpose. Works pretty good.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

My loft is only 4'x6' and I have vents in the bottom plus a large aviary opening. Also in the highest point of the loft I cot a hole in the wall and attached a 6 inch fan to it blowing outwards so on hot days I just turn it on and it makes a big difference in temp.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

kalbl... that trim piece actually sticks out from the loft at a 45* angle and is open underneath. 

bcr1 what kind of fan? do you have electricity in your loft? i have a tiny solar fan that I am going to put in the trap opening today and see if it does anything. 

One thing I think I can work on is the solid entry door. I could build a "screen door" to put there and leave the solid door open when it is very hot.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

S0L0 said:


> One thing I think I can work on is the solid entry door. I could build a "screen door" to put there and leave the solid door open when it is very hot.



A screen door would be great then you could put a box fan on a tall bucket or stand and have it blowing out the hot air.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You must be very careful with the screen door, that it is securely locked so that raccoons can't get in after dark.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Charis said:


> You must be very careful with the screen door, that it is securely locked so that raccoons can't get in after dark.


It would also have to have hardware cloth or something that they couldn't get through.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

If I built a screen door, it would be with hardware cloth and I would close the door at night. It usually cools off at night. There is an electric fence around the loft that is supposed to keep critters away. If that doesn't work, the German Shepherd Dogs patrolling the fence will. ;-) 
Thanks.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

actually, the door is into an entry area and the birds are in two separate sections each with a wire "wall" and a door to the entry area in it; one on each side of the entrance. If it was dangerously hot, I could leave the door open even without a screen. The screen would just be a precaution.


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Your gonna end up doing a whole bunch of extra work that isn't necessary. I realize they are your birds, but if you are that worried about it, it might be easier to just run an extension cord and mount a wall mount AC unit, that will cool them off! In your area I would be more worried about the cold winters than I would be the 'hot' summer.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

if you have good ventilation things should be fine. I find in the loft when they are not doing alot they are fine..it is when they are flying alot and it is hot out they will pant and they seem hot so I usually do not fly alot on hot days. let them sit in the loft and give them bath water.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

Thanks everybody who chimed in. I feel much more confident about what I am doing. I am sure I will have lots more novice questions as I go on.


----------



## bcr1 (Jun 9, 2009)

It is just a small 6 inch fan I got at the dollar store for 10 bucks. I have power in the loft since it is backed up to the garage.


----------



## S0L0 (May 29, 2010)

I have a little fan that runs on solar power. I was out in the loft this afternoon, just hanging out with the birds and thought I would see if I could put this somewhere to increase air flow. Well, as I suspected, the design of the roof and the overhang makes it so there is a lot of light in the loft, but no direct sun. I would have to cut a hole in the wall to put it up.


----------

